# hallo leute....



## pilmer (12 Jan. 2007)

hallo leute, *ich bin pilmer*, und absolut neu hier, bin auf eure seite eher durch zufall gestoßen und hab mich prompt mal angemeldet, bisher sieht das board sehr sehr gut aus.. 

also bis dann....


----------



## AMUN (12 Jan. 2007)

Hallo pilmer,

schön dass dir das Board gefällt und du dich angemeldet hast… 
Ich heiße dich willkommen in unserer kleinen aber feinen gemeinde und du wirst bestimmt den ein oder anderen Beitrag finden der dich interessiert 

Also viel spaß beim stöbern 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## rise (12 Jan. 2007)

Willkommen an Board und auf ein fröhliches POSTEN


----------



## Light (12 Jan. 2007)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Muli (12 Jan. 2007)

Auch ich will mich nicht vorenthalten und bin froh, dass du dich hier eingefunden hast!
Und nun viel Spass beim Bilder tauschen


----------



## spoiler (13 Jan. 2007)

Guten Morgen und Willkommen auch von mir. Schön das du uns gefunden hast. Dann hoffe ich das du hier findest was du suchst  und vll hast du ja auch das ein odere andere für uns !

Gruss spoili


----------

